# Flight from USA to Egypt??



## highvoltagehair (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello! I am looking for some pointers when it comes to getting a flight from the US to Cairo. I have never flown before, so I am clueless about pricing and booking. Anyone have a website or company you would suggest to schedule the flight through. I've been looking at prices, and they are so high...but I didn't know what to expect.

Any tips and tricks for getting the best deals and prices would be sooooo helpful! I will be flying Orlando (MCO) to Cairo...May or June. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

highvoltagehair said:


> Hello! I am looking for some pointers when it comes to getting a flight from the US to Cairo. I have never flown before, so I am clueless about pricing and booking. Anyone have a website or company you would suggest to schedule the flight through. I've been looking at prices, and they are so high...but I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> Any tips and tricks for getting the best deals and prices would be sooooo helpful! I will be flying Orlando (MCO) to Cairo...May or June.
> 
> Thanks so much!


You could always start with Egypt Air but think you would have to fly from JFK in New York so would have to find a connecting flight.....but a little tip if you go onto their web site put in Egypt as location and prices should be cheaper,thats what i always do when flying from the UK with them.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

highvoltagehair said:


> Hello! I am looking for some pointers when it comes to getting a flight from the US to Cairo. I have never flown before, so I am clueless about pricing and booking. Anyone have a website or company you would suggest to schedule the flight through. I've been looking at prices, and they are so high...but I didn't know what to expect.
> 
> Any tips and tricks for getting the best deals and prices would be sooooo helpful! I will be flying Orlando (MCO) to Cairo...May or June.
> 
> Thanks so much!


farecompare.com looks like a useful website.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

June, July, and August are tourist season in Egypt, and along with that comes higher airfares.


----------



## highvoltagehair (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I've searched and searched, and looks like no matter what, I'll be spending a small fortune haha. Why can't they have clearance sells on airline tickets?!?


----------



## ASAMY (Apr 9, 2010)

I always use kayak.com to buy tickets

I just tried it randomly. I guess you can get a one way ticket with 800 USD


----------



## adokhan (Oct 3, 2009)

From my experience...it's EgyptAir all the way...especially if you're going to have a lot of bags (or heavy bags)!! It's also nice though because it's direct from JFK, so once you're on the flight you're on your way (of course you'll have to fly up from Orlando first), but for me it's the best way to go.


----------



## lostsheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Try Delta's website. I booked a flight for April with them for a little over $800.00 roundtrip. From JFK it's a direct flight.


----------

